# October 2007 Pool #4 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Tuxguy

CigarGal........
shaerza......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
txdyna65...........
leominsterjim....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
auradefect........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Congrats Tuxguy! Please PM me your addy and I'll get your winnings in the mail.

MCS


----------



## n3uka

congrats :bl


----------



## gvarsity

Congrats!!


----------



## Tuxguy

Thank you everyone!!

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........emailed
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............emailed
Addiction..........emailed
snowy............emailed
n3uka............emailed
txdyna65...........emailed
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........emailed
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Congrats Tuxguy!


----------



## Addiction

Congrats Tuxguy. Your packaged is boxed and should ship by Wed.


----------



## jloutlaw

Congratulations! I'll get you're package out this week.

Jeff


----------



## txdyna65

Congrats, got your PM, will get something out this week


----------



## auradefect

Congrats, I'll get something out ASAP! :tu


----------



## leominsterjim

Congrats Tuxguy

I am on a business trip until Nov 9th. I will send something out when I get back

Jim


----------



## Addiction

DC 0307 0020 0002 1414 2613. Box is clearly marked from Addiction, should be in teh system around 5pm. Enjoy.


----------



## snowy

Congrats. Package sent today.

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........emailed
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............emailed
Addiction..........emailed
snowy............01038555749260232163
n3uka............emailed
txdyna65...........emailed
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........emailed
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## Addiction

Addiction said:


> DC 0307 0020 0002 1414 2613. Box is clearly marked from Addiction, should be in teh system around 5pm. Enjoy.


Package is in route with above DC number.


----------



## txdyna65

Got yours out today, congrats and hope ya enjoy them 

*DC#0307 0020 0001 8758 8104*


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........emailed
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............emailed
Addiction..........0307 0020 0002 1414 2613
snowy............0103 8555 7492 6023 2163
n3uka............emailed
txdyna65...........0307 0020 0001 8758 8104
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........emailed
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## BarneyBandMan

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........0307 1790 0005 2060 0165
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............emailed
Addiction..........0307 0020 0002 1414 2613
snowy............0103 8555 7492 6023 2163
n3uka............emailed
txdyna65...........0307 0020 0001 8758 8104
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........emailed
SMcGregor...........emailed

Your smokes are on the way. Congrats, again!:tu


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........emailed
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............emailed
Addiction..........RECEIVED
snowy............RECEIVED
n3uka............emailed
txdyna65...........RECEIVED
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........emailed
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........emailed
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............emailed
Addiction..........RECEIVED
snowy............RECEIVED
n3uka............emailed
txdyna65...........RECEIVED
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........emailed
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## Tuxguy

Thank you Snowy for a great selection

View attachment 14751


----------



## Tuxguy

Thank you Addition for the great selection

View attachment 14752


----------



## Tuxguy

Thank you txdyna65 for the great selection

View attachment 14753


----------



## jloutlaw

The package is on the way-dc0306 3030 0000 7729 3162. Enjoy!


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........Received
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............0306 3030 0000 7729 3162
Addiction..........Received
snowy............Received
n3uka............emailed
txdyna65...........Received
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........emailed
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## Tuxguy

Thank you BarneyBandMan for the smokes
View attachment 14775


----------



## auradefect

On its way! #9101128882300043929428


----------



## CigarGal

Hey, just got back from Mexico and I will catch up on this in a day or too... Congrats!!


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........Received
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............0306 3030 0000 7729 3162
Addiction..........Received
snowy............Received
n3uka............emailed
txdyna65...........Received
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........9101 1288 8230 0043 2948
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## n3uka

shipped mine this morning but forgot to bring the dc in. Have it if needed.


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........Received
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............0306 3030 0000 7729 3162
Addiction..........Received
snowy............Received
n3uka............Shipped
txdyna65...........Received
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........9101 1288 8230 0043 2948
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## Tuxguy

Received Jloutlaw's smokes today, good selection

View attachment 14796


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........Received
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............Received
Addiction..........Received
snowy............Received
n3uka............Shipped
txdyna65...........Received
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........9101 1288 8230 0043 2948
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## Tuxguy

thanks n3uka for the smokes
View attachment 14843


----------



## Tuxguy

thanks auradefect for the smokes
View attachment 14844


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........RECEIVED
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............RECEIVED
Addiction..........RECEIVED
snowy............RECEIVED
n3uka............RECEIVED
txdyna65...........RECEIVED
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........emailed
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........RECEIVED
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Mine's in the mail!

0103 8555 7493 2918 8486

MCS


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........emailed
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........RECEIVED
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............RECEIVED
Addiction..........RECEIVED
snowy............RECEIVED
n3uka............RECEIVED
txdyna65...........RECEIVED
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........0103 8555 7493 2918 8486
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........RECEIVED
SMcGregor...........emailed


----------



## CigarGal

Going out today, Jason

0306 1070 0005 0983 2512


----------



## Tuxguy

Major Captin Silly , your sticks came today. Interesting selection with looks like alot of age. I am open to your input as to what you sent me besides the short story and MX2
View attachment 14910


----------



## SMcGregor

Mine is on the way went out late this afternoon, sorry for the delay.. 

0307 0020 0001 3019 4123

Shawn


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Tuxguy said:


> Major Captin Silly , your sticks came today. Interesting selection with looks like alot of age. I am open to your input as to what you sent me besides the short story and MX2
> View attachment 14910


That Peterson is from the old Dominican blend. I believe it was discontinued in the mid 90's. The Encanto is a Honduran puro that was also discontinued in the mid to late 90's. The Maria Mancini is a maduro Honduran made cigar with about 3 years age on it. Hope you enjoy!

MCS


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........Sent
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........RECEIVED
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............RECEIVED
Addiction..........RECEIVED
snowy............RECEIVED
n3uka............RECEIVED
txdyna65...........RECEIVED
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........RECEIVED
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........RECEIVED
SMcGregor...........Sent


----------



## Tuxguy

Thanks CigarGal 
View attachment 14947


----------



## Tuxguy

Thanks SMcGregor
View attachment 14948


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........RECEIVED
shaerza......emailed
BarneyBandMan........RECEIVED
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............RECEIVED
Addiction..........RECEIVED
snowy............RECEIVED
n3uka............RECEIVED
txdyna65...........RECEIVED
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........RECEIVED
gvarsity..........emailed
auradefect........RECEIVED
SMcGregor...........RECEIVED


----------



## Tuxguy

Tuxguy said:


> CigarGal........RECEIVED
> shaerza......emailed
> BarneyBandMan........RECEIVED
> Tuxguy............WINNER
> jloutlaw............RECEIVED
> Addiction..........RECEIVED
> snowy............RECEIVED
> n3uka............RECEIVED
> txdyna65...........RECEIVED
> leominsterjim....emailed
> Major Captain Silly........RECEIVED
> gvarsity..........0103 8555 7493 2522 3266
> auradefect........RECEIVED
> SMcGregor...........RECEIVED


Shaerza and leominsterjim are the last two


----------



## shaerza

Tuxguy said:


> Shaerza and leominsterjim are the last two


Terribly sorry its taken me so long. I have not been able to get away from work to hit the post office. I will try to get it out today or tomorrow.


----------



## shaerza

0306 2400 0001 4537 6498


----------



## Tuxguy

Tuxguy said:


> CigarGal........RECEIVED
> shaerza......0306 2400 0001 4537 6498
> BarneyBandMan........RECEIVED
> Tuxguy............WINNER
> jloutlaw............RECEIVED
> Addiction..........RECEIVED
> snowy............RECEIVED
> n3uka............RECEIVED
> txdyna65...........RECEIVED
> leominsterjim....emailed
> Major Captain Silly........RECEIVED
> gvarsity..........RECEIVED
> auradefect........RECEIVED
> SMcGregor...........RECEIVED


Leominsterjim is the last one, I know he has been out of town for awhile


----------



## Tuxguy

Thanks shaerza for the ISOM's
View attachment 15068


----------



## Tuxguy

CigarGal........RECEIVED
shaerza......RECEIVED
BarneyBandMan........RECEIVED
Tuxguy............WINNER
jloutlaw............RECEIVED
Addiction..........RECEIVED
snowy............RECEIVED
n3uka............RECEIVED
txdyna65...........RECEIVED
leominsterjim....emailed
Major Captain Silly........RECEIVED
gvarsity..........RECEIVED
auradefect........RECEIVED
SMcGregor...........RECEIVED


----------



## Tuxguy

I pm'd leominsterjim


----------



## Tuxguy

nothing back from leominsterjim, he said he would be back on the 8th and I have pm'd him and no replies


----------



## Tuxguy

Leominsterjim never paid up, i paid up when you won not to long ago why cant you do the same?


----------

